# How To : using GPRS with XPDA-S



## nitrozing (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Im using itwell's XPDA-S. The probelm is when i insert GPRS chip in the tray the device is not detecting the the chip. THe chip is working fine with other devices.I just want to know 
1.if i need any particular drivers for that.
2. does XPDA-S is compatible with GPRS connectivity.

I need to use it on priority basis.Please HELP.

Thanks


----------

